# AKAIO 1.8.8



## Minox (Aug 22, 2011)

AKAIO has been upated to 1.8.8. This new version brings numerous game fixes as well as other changes that can be found in the changelog below.


			
				Changelog said:
			
		

> Updated to devkitARM r34 and libnds 1.5.2
> Added two small icon view modes: Filename and Internal Name
> Touchscreen scrolling has been inverted by default
> - Mimics touchscreen phone/tablet scrolling
> ...






Spoiler: Game Fixes



August 23rd
------------
Fixed Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2 (#XXXX)

August 9th
----------
Fixed Atsumete! Kirby (#5803).

August 1st
----------
Fixed Camping Mama + Papa (#5771).
Fixed Nora to Toki no Koubou - Kiri no Mori no Majo (#5783).

July 31st
---------
Fixed Captain America: Super Soldier (#5781).

July 22nd
---------
Fixed Captain America: Super Soldier (#5770).

July 13th
---------
Fixed One Piece - Gigant Battle! (#5753).
Fixed Kaidan Restaurant - Zoku! Shin Menu 100-Sen (#5756).
Fixed Tennis no Oji-Sama Gyutto! Dokidoki Survival Umi to Yama no Love Passion (#5758).
Fixed Crime Lab - Body of Evidence (#5760).
Fixed Imagine - Resort Owner (#5759).

July 3rd
---------
Fixed Art Academy (#5162,#5460).
Fixed Phineas and Ferb - Ride Again (#5557).
Fixed Mario vs. Donkey Kong - Mini-Land Mayhem! (#5547).
Fixed Pokemon - Weisse Edition (#5588).
Fixed Pokemon - Schwarze Edition (#5589).
Fixed Pokemon - Versione Bianca (#5598).
Fixed Pokemon - Versione Nera (#5599).
Fixed Know How 2 (#5606).
Fixed Tron - Evolution (#5626).
Fixed Lost Identities (#5634).
Fixed Chronicles of Mystery - The Secret Tree of Life (#5639).
Fixed Cosmetick Paradise Princess Life (#5659).
Fixed Battle & Get! Pokemon Typing DS (#5669).
Fixed Minna to Kimi no Piramekino! (#5680).
Fixed Pocket Monsters - White (#5682).
Fixed Pocket Monsters - Black (#5683).
Fixed Murder in Venice (#5688).
Fixed Pucca Power Up (#5689).
Fixed Dragon Quest VI - Realms of Revelation (#5692).
Fixed Yu-Gi-Oh! 5D's - World Championship 2011 - Over the Nexus (#5696,#5720).
Fixed Original Story from Fairy Tail - Gekitotsu! Kardia Daiseidou (#5698).
Fixed Tangled (#5700).
Fixed Kimi ni Todoke - Tsutaeru Kimochi (#5713).
Fixed Meitantei Conan - Aoki Houseki no Rondo (#5726).
Fixed Treasure Report - Kikai Jikake no Isan (#5727).
Fixed Cars 2 (#5742).
Fixed Murder in Venice (#5745).
Fixed Solatorobo - Red the Hunter (#5749).
Fixed One Piece - Gigant Battle! (#5750).
Fixed NTR TESTER (#????).






Download



AKAIO Homepage



AKAIO WIKI


----------



## Nebz (Aug 22, 2011)

YESSSSS!!! I've been dying to play Captain America. Now I just gotta find the damn USB Reader....
inb4thatgamesucksanyway

I wonder what it means by mimicking a tablet or phone's touchscreen


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 22, 2011)

Nebz said:
			
		

> YESSSSS!!! I've been dying to play Captain America. Now I just gotta find the damn USB Reader....
> inb4thatgamesucksanyway
> 
> I wonder what it means by mimicking a tablet or phone's touchscreen



Pulling down makes the upper portion of the screen more visible and pulling up makes the lower portion more visible. At least, that's what I think it means.


----------



## Snailface (Aug 22, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> • Added support for 24bit and 32bit bitmaps for skins



That's a great feature. It will save a lot of time and grief making skins.

Good job team AKAIO!


----------



## Another World (Aug 22, 2011)

apparently the skin still says 1.8.7 but that is only the skin, this is indeed a 1.8.8 release.

thanks minox for the news.

-another world


----------



## rasputin (Aug 22, 2011)

very awesome, my boy will be pleased he can play the new kirby game


----------



## Plashdaddy (Aug 22, 2011)

rasputin said:
			
		

> very awesome, my boy will be pleased he can play the new kirby game



Don't get too excited just yet, Kirby is still white screening at start up for me.  Have yet to try formatting etc.


----------



## Another World (Aug 22, 2011)

Plashdaddy said:
			
		

> rasputin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



try it with AP turned off. 

-another world


----------



## Pheinte (Aug 22, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Dariusxq (Aug 22, 2011)

It is not working with disabled AP :/ White Screens.


----------



## 0nyx (Aug 22, 2011)

Dariusxq said:
			
		

> It is not working with disabled AP :/ White Screens.



Same here...Wow this really sucks, we've been waiting all this time, and now they throw false hopes at us, and it still doesn't work :S


----------



## r3l4x (Aug 22, 2011)

0nyx said:
			
		

> Dariusxq said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same here, guess all that waiting didn't really pay off, I guess I'll just play it on my R4... kind of sucks to have two cards with me just
to play one game.


----------



## Plashdaddy (Aug 22, 2011)

Dariusxq said:
			
		

> It is not working with disabled AP :/ White Screens.



Can confirm no go with AP on / off


----------



## 0nyx (Aug 22, 2011)

By the way, I just tried formatting and it didn't help...So I guess it just isn't fixed, we'll have to wait


----------



## justin05 (Aug 23, 2011)

Really? Kirby still wont work? I was ecstatic when i say the front news update.


----------



## Another World (Aug 23, 2011)

it was working in the beta loaders, so something went wrong between then and now. i'm sure norm will have it sorted soon.

-another world


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 23, 2011)

new loaders are up that should fix the kirby fix. sorry was a last minute typo.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey, after I updated, my skins got all messed up. Like I tried this theme and like it doesn't do the proper animation, like it just messes up. My other one, the menu was too big and split.
I tried reformatting, but it still was the same.
EDIT: All my themes are seriously messed up.


----------



## 0nyx (Aug 23, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> new loaders are up that should fix the kirby fix. sorry was a last minute typo.



Thanks a lot, it works now!


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Hey, after I updated, my skins got all messed up. Like I tried this theme and like it doesn't do the proper animation, like it just messes up. My other one, the menu was too big and split.
> I tried reformatting, but it still was the same.
> EDIT: All my themes are seriously messed up.


That first theme looks like the animation bmp (clock_colon.bmp) is corrupted. The second theme looks fine to me.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Catboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will grab my back ups and check if it works from there.
Just tried my back up, still the same problem. I redownloaded it, still the same problem, then I went back to 1.8.7 and no problem.


----------



## Sylar1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks Normmatt. While Kirby does look dumb to me, i still want to try it, thanks for fixing it for me and everyone else that wants to play it.


----------



## Plashdaddy (Aug 23, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> new loaders are up that should fix the kirby fix. sorry was a last minute typo.



Wow! thanks for the fast fix mr Normmatt sir, you are a legend!


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, well I rewrote the bmp handling so maybe i introduced a bug but just looking at the image in any image viewer it just looks wrong.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> Interesting, well I rewrote the bmp handling so maybe i introduced a bug but just looking at the image in any image viewer it just looks wrong.


I am not quite sure how the pikachu one works (since I found it and didn't make it myself) but it works fine on AKAIO 1.8.7 and Wood R4.
All of my other skins as well have minor problems with them now too.


----------



## justin05 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yay for the fixed loaders. Thank You Normmatt.


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 23, 2011)

A Gay Little Catboy said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok problem fixed. Was a bug in my new bmp handling code. I'll probably release a 1.8.8a to fix the small number of bugs found tomorrow (assuming no more are found).


----------



## Normmatt (Aug 23, 2011)

EDIT: wtf


----------



## Rydian (Aug 23, 2011)

And don't forget the skin change. X3


----------



## Hielkenator (Aug 23, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> And don't forget the skin change. X3



Yes that would be nice!


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 23, 2011)

Have the new loaders been added to the zip in the OP or do you have to get the separately?


----------



## justin05 (Aug 23, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Have the new loaders been added to the zip in the OP or do you have to get the separately?



I got them thru wifi update.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 23, 2011)

I'll check with AK team if they really have released the AKAIO 1.8.8 because I didn't see any updates in the official website yet.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah, right.  I'll have to go fiddle with my router and put it on WEP and try that then, unless anyone knows the server they're held on so I can do it manually?

EDIT: Wait, here we go http://akaio.net/loaders/


----------



## wasim (Aug 23, 2011)

thanks for the notify !


----------



## Smiths (Aug 23, 2011)

So 1.8.8 didn't ship with Kirby loaders? AKAIO team sucks!


----------



## Flame (Aug 23, 2011)

smiths.... shit happens.


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 23, 2011)

Smiths said:
			
		

> So 1.8.8 didn't ship with Kirby loaders? AKAIO team sucks!


BAN request. if we start banning people for stupid comments, maybe they will think first before posting defamatory information


----------



## SifJar (Aug 23, 2011)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> Smiths said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the one with the stupid comment. Smiths is part of the AKAIO team, his post was a joke.


----------



## peacenik (Aug 23, 2011)

Smiths said:
			
		

> So 1.8.8 didn't ship with Kirby loaders? AKAIO team sucks!



Human just tend make mistake as long as AKAIO team are act promptly to fix it,
I think we should be thankful that the AKAIO team put their valuable time in to this project.

It is weird they use an old usrcheat.dat in the AKAIO 1.8.8
Date 2011-02-26
Size 8,229,808 bytes


----------



## thieves like us (Aug 23, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> thieves like us said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, now I do feel foolish, but my comment holds still holds true. gbatemp *is* filled with many replies which are not thought out. and unless you follow AKAIO and knew that smiths was part of the team, it looks like another noob trying to tell the team how to do their job.


----------



## roxas855tw (Aug 23, 2011)

I updated the new loader in Loader Page

It works great now on my Ak2i

Thank you ,Normmatt.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

thieves like us said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


smiths is like that sometimes, you get used to him over time.


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 23, 2011)

So has AKAIO 1.8.8a been released? Or not yet? I'm not sure if I should upgrade to 1.8.8 or wait for whoever posted that said they were going to fix 1.8.8a and wait for that.


----------



## nickh (Aug 23, 2011)

Silly question, but why do you get loaders dated 07/12/2011 from http://www.akaio.net/loaders/ and dated 08/23/11 from http://akaio.net/loaders/?


----------



## Nathanaël (Aug 23, 2011)

Press F5, that refeshes your page. Both are the same.


----------



## Themanhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> So has AKAIO 1.8.8a been released? Or not yet? I'm not sure if I should upgrade to 1.8.8 or wait for whoever posted that said they were going to fix 1.8.8a and wait for that.



No it has not been updated. Checked release forum post and loader page and neither specify 1.8.8a version.


----------



## Minox (Aug 23, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> I'll check with AK team if they really have released the AKAIO 1.8.8 because I didn't see any updates in the official website yet.


Acekard aren't the ones making AKAIO though, if you want the official website for AKAIO you'll find it at AKAIO.net


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 23, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> So has AKAIO 1.8.8a been released? Or not yet? I'm not sure if I should upgrade to 1.8.8 or wait for whoever posited that said they were going to fix 1.8.8a and wait for that.


If it's not posted on the front page of The Temp or on the official site, then it hasn't been released. Also just wait for 1.8 8a, since you are than likely going to need to update to it anyways.


----------



## Another World (Aug 23, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> I'll check with AK team if they really have released the AKAIO 1.8.8 because I didn't see any updates in the official website yet.



the official website for akaio is http://www.akaio.net. if we post news on it, its real. 

the acekard team does not release akaio and they have no say in its development. akaio is a 3rd party project that is officially supported by team acekard, mostly due to its popularity but also because it quickly overstepped the compatibility and features of the official kernel.

-another world


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 24, 2011)

This is the information I found on acekard website as following:
http://akaio.net/loaders/
AKAIO Loaders
(Updated/Uploaded and Supported/Unsupported as we please)
Dated 08/23/11 Notes: "Updated to AKAIO 1.8.8 loaders.
Fixed Atsumete! Kirby (#5803)."
AKRPG loader
AK2/AK2i loader
USAGE: Download the file for your card and unzip it to your "__aio/loaders" directory on your card


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 24, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> This is the information I found on acekard website as following:
> http://akaio.net/loaders/
> AKAIO Loaders
> (Updated/Uploaded and Supported/Unsupported as we please)
> ...


Since you just clearly ignored everyone, I am not sure why I am telling you this again. Acekard team nor their site has anything to do with AKAIO. All they do is post the news about it like The Temp does. As well all news posted on the Temp is official.
Did I mention the Acekard team has nothing to do with AKAIO. AKAIO are their own independent team with their own site, which is akaio.net.


----------



## DC2000 (Aug 24, 2011)

Normmatt said:
			
		

> new loaders are up that should fix the kirby fix. sorry was a last minute typo.


Did you really up?
I get still a white screen.


----------



## ~Stenny (Aug 25, 2011)

i can boot up to play Kirby, but can't manage to get past the door screen on first level.

do i have to do something in the game or is it AP? thanks and sorry for the dumbness.


----------



## lightakejerry (Aug 25, 2011)

DC2000 said:
			
		

> Normmatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's said that Kirby can work by akaio 1.8.8, I saw some guys posted good news in AK forum, so I am wondering if you're using the latest AK version HW81 or not? Because HW44 is not available.


----------



## puerto (Aug 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for this. You made my boy (and myself of course) very happy with the fix for Kirby !


Keep up the good work :-)


----------



## Another World (Aug 25, 2011)

lightakejerry said:
			
		

> It's said that Kirby can work by akaio 1.8.8, I saw some guys posted good news in AK forum, so I am wondering if you're using the latest AK version HW81 or not? Because HW44 is not available.



you just love spreading rumors, don't you? the akaio AP patching for kirby is in the loaders. it works the same if you are using a akrpg, ak2, ak2.1, or 2i. the HWID has nothing to do with it.

-another world


----------



## fiberoptic (Aug 25, 2011)

guys, pls. teach me how to update to 1.8.8, mine is 1.8.7 and just recently bought it...
is there a video tutorial on how to do this?


----------



## Another World (Aug 25, 2011)

http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/AKAIO#Quick_Guide


```
1.Format the microSD with the Panasonic formatter. 
2.Download the current version of AKAIO 
3.Decompress (using WinZIP, WinRAR, 7z, etc) the file and put the __aio* folder and akmenu4.nds at the Root (top most directory) of your microSD card 
4.Insert the microSD card firmly in the non-spring loaded ak2.1 and ak2i. If your microSD slot is spring loaded make sure it "clicks." 
5.Insert the Acekard firmly into your NDS, again make sure it clicks**. 
6.Boot up the NDS, select the Acekard from the firmware Slot-1 selection box, and enjoy
```

-another world


----------



## Yanze (Aug 25, 2011)

Another World said:
			
		

> http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/AKAIO#Quick_Guide
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Is it really neccesary to fully format the SD card instead of copying the new AKAIO version over the old one? If so, I first have to backup my games and savegames I guess.
And should step 7 maybe downloading the updated loader from akaio.net? Or is teh updated loader already present in the downloable AKAIO 1.8.8a?


----------



## xxteargodxx (Aug 25, 2011)

I made a video for those who need a video walk through, I don't think it's necessary but some people like that comfort of doing it along with a video so here you go. I explained as best as I can how to do it so have at it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpVyc0rNk0Q

Also here is a link to the upper screen that says 1.8.8 I used an image shack link because I don't remember where I originally got the file from so I just copied from my sd card and uploaded it to image shack.

http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1816/upperscreen.png


----------



## eggsample (Aug 25, 2011)

xxteargodxx said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AKAIO is not a firmware, it's OSmenu.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sorry for the bump and not to sound ungrateful, but please fix the skin problem. Normmatt said he was going to release a fix the next day in the form of AKAIO 1.8.8a, but it was never released to my knowledge.


----------



## driverdis (Sep 21, 2011)

I edited the 1.8.7 topscreen picture to 1.8.8 for anyone who actually cares about the numbers matching the version of AKAIO.


----------



## caribou007 (Sep 30, 2011)

So.. 1.8.8a was never released?  Does that mean some themes still won't load correctly?


----------

